# RAI and female issues?



## kagealy (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, this is kind of an embarrassing issue, but I have received a lot of good information on this site and if this helps someone else, then I'm going to post it.

I had a total thyroidectomy on 9/28/11 for a follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. I had to go hypo for 2 weeks for RAI. I had RAI (100mci) on Thursday, 11/10. I started Synthroid (125 MCG) on Saturday, 11/12. Now, I'm having extreme itchyness and dryness in my girlie region. Yeast infection? Couldn't find too much related info. Maybe my immune system is just fried! Just a heads up because I never heard of this happening.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...I had never had a yeast infection in my life until shortly after my TT & RAI. I bought an over-the-counter medicine, and it worked fine. Haven't had another problem with it since then.

Your issue may be just plain dryness, though...sometimes the RAI messes with our moisture-making mechanisms in our eyes, mouth, and possibly other areas. Are you drinking PLENTY of water?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have those issues specifically, but I'll echo Octavia (as usual!) and say make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Also remember that they give you a large dose of antibiotics during surgery, so that could easily imbalance nature's, um, flora.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kagealy said:


> Ok, this is kind of an embarrassing issue, but I have received a lot of good information on this site and if this helps someone else, then I'm going to post it.
> 
> I had a total thyroidectomy on 9/28/11 for a follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. I had to go hypo for 2 weeks for RAI. I had RAI (100mci) on Thursday, 11/10. I started Synthroid (125 MCG) on Saturday, 11/12. Now, I'm having extreme itchyness and dryness in my girlie region. Yeast infection? Couldn't find too much related info. Maybe my immune system is just fried! Just a heads up because I never heard of this happening.


You have been through an awful lot; I would take probiotics or better yet yogurt w/live cultures ever single day. They have so many nice yogurts but you have to read the label to be sure of live cultures and also if you are gluten-free. Yoplait is gluten-free.

Often times the best approach is through the tummy (whole body healing) and anything w/sugar will promote yeast.


----------

